# Family dog dying from grief



## Possum (Sep 11, 2017)

On August 18th our beloved dog, Bandit was hit by a car and died. It was a sad day but he lived the best life a dog could. He was a farm dog and spend every day for fourteen years outside, free, with his brother Roscoe. 
Bandit and Roscoe were the best squirrel hunting dogs I've ever seen. They made the perfect team. 

After Bandit died you could tell Roscoe was confused. He would bark all night as if he was calling for him. Now, three weeks later, Roscoe is on his death bed. He won't eat and cannot walk without falling over. His eyes twitch around so I believe he's had a stroke. 

I think after spending the dog year equivalent of 100 years with his brother and friend he just doesn't have the will to go on. It reminds me of the book where the red fern grows. 

I just felt like sharing their story this morning. They were the best dogs in the world in my opinion.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Sep 11, 2017)

Sad story.  I am so sorry for your loss.  My advice is to get you one or two Pups and start over!


----------



## oops1 (Sep 11, 2017)

That's rough.. Sorry for your loss


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 11, 2017)

Loosing a good dog makes for a very sad time.  I can't imagine Loosing two.


----------



## switchbackxt1 (Sep 11, 2017)

Man,I hate that for y'all.


----------



## BornNRaised (Sep 11, 2017)

Where the Red Fern Grows is my absolute favorite book. I really feel for you. I have lost many many great dogs through one screwed-up thing or another that was out of my control. I have been fortunate enough to have a pitbull that is 16 and a half and has been faithful to me since we first locked eyes. I will never forget the day I picked her out, the breeder opened up those doors and out of all those puppies running around playing with each other she was the only one that perked her ears up locked dead in the eye with me and ran right to me. I grabbed her up and said this is the one. It was really meant to be.


 She'll be seventeen April 11th, her name is Coco. The best dog, the best Pitbull, around kids- protective, just an awesome -awesome dog.




it will be a sad freaking day when she is gone. I really hope you can make the decision to let him go without him suffering anymore because he deserves it. 

Godspeed my friend and give your pup some love from me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2017)

Possum, I hate to hear that about both of your dog companions.


----------



## Big7 (Sep 11, 2017)

Yeah that's bad.

After I decided to put my English Setter down in 2007
I made up my mind to never have another one.

I get to close to them.

When that happened, I had that dog for 15+ years,
at that time a third of my life.

We had a little female mutt that didn't last long after that.
She had been with him since she was born and I know she grieved herself to death.

My XGF has the other two dogs and I'm close to them as well. 
Not looking forward to that day myself and I know she will be devastated.

This is a very hard time for you. Hope it will pass soon.

It's a bummer and I know exactly how you feel. 
Prayers sent!


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 13, 2017)

I got a beagle that is very attached to my 13 year old lab. I'm afraid when she goes he will suffer.


----------



## caughtinarut (Sep 29, 2017)

I definitely know what you are going through. I had 2 female (sisters) border collies. Totally different personalities but never spent a moment apart whether it was working or playing. One of them got cancer and I had to let her go a year ago before the pain and suffering was too much.  Her sister is still living (14 years) but it was 2 weeks before I could get her to work. She did the same thing barking and just layed around barely eating any food. She finally has gotten back to working (at 14 it is not much) and walking with me around the farm. I guess it was rough on both of us.


----------

